

Best UK SEO conference wrap up, rap ever.   - benjash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG3T-ZaNFjI
ASCON, Search, Social Media and Analytics. Short Wrap up presentation about SEO, Analytics, Search and Mobile presented at Presented by Neil Walkerat #sascon @theukseo www.seomad.com / www.sascon.co.uk.<p>Here is the full version with presentation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1BoDuyaDtQ
======
benjash
ASCON, Search, Social Media and Analytics. Short Wrap up presentation about
SEO, Analytics, Search and Mobile presented at Presented by Neil Walkerat
#sascon @theukseo www.seomad.com / www.sascon.co.uk.

Here is the full version with presentation:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1BoDuyaDtQ>

